# Which plug do i use?



## Salterdogg54 (5 mo ago)

Ok I'm hooking up a new inside unit that has a heating element. Question is, which plug do I use? Unit was shipped with a 12 pin plug that has 2 non terminated wires coming off (yellow, black). They're is a 12 pin plug right beside that is just sitting there, not hooked up, but it fits the same plug with the yellow, and black coming off of it. Any idea which plug needs to be connected? And if it's just the yellow and black, do these just go to l1&l2 power?


----------

